# Taxi graveyard in Walsall



## Mid diesel (Apr 13, 2010)

Mucho apologies if this site has been posted already - I have searched for it and can't find it - so here we go...

Alpha taxis has been derelict for many many years and consists of of a smallish office building, garage and compact yard containing three derelict taxis (one Vauxhall 10 and two Austins).

They have suffered from vandalism and fire damage but are remarkably solid still - would like to have a look inside the garage next....


----------



## newposter76 (Apr 13, 2010)

Jeez!, so has that place been abandoned since those taxis were in use???


----------



## night crawler (Apr 13, 2010)

Superb, bet some people would like to get hold of them to restore. Nice one


----------



## Labb (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice pictures. I just can not get enough of the old rusty cars.


----------



## amarisfionn (Apr 13, 2010)

Love these old rusty cars! .. Definately must do a car graveyard soon only problem is the other halfs gonna wanna take all the cars home and probably not to restore ..


----------



## Andymacg (Apr 13, 2010)

now thats a strange coincidence I drove past these earlier today and thought i must pop back at the weekend for a look with the camera 

cracking pictures there


----------



## professor frink (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice one, shame to see them wasting away.


----------



## Mid diesel (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, people - at this point in time, I don't know anymore about the site.

Someone told me the place has been empty as long as he can remember -- i.e. around 25 years?

They look like someone's classic cars rather than original owner vehicles - if you see what I mean -- no way have they been sitting there since they were in regular use - I would've thought ?

They are a testament to how strongly built cars used to be -- the steel bodies are still really solid - can you imagine a 60's or 70's BL car left out like that...


----------



## mookster (Apr 13, 2010)

amarisfionn said:


> Love these old rusty cars! .. Definately must do a car graveyard soon only problem is the other halfs gonna wanna take all the cars home and probably not to restore ..



Knowing him I imagine that to be very true

I'd love to do something like this as well....


----------



## TK421 (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice one MD, these cars are a great find, can't wait to see in the garage!


----------



## tommo (Apr 13, 2010)

fantastic find, its like something out of a 1950's gangster film, i wouldnt mind a go at restoring some of them, would have a field day cleaning them up


----------



## Deegee99 (Apr 14, 2010)

Got to hate the chavs who have destroyed these motors though.


----------



## boxfrenzy (Apr 14, 2010)

These are wonderful aren't they? This one (on the left under cover) is an Vauxhall 10 and a particularly rare car. They were initially made between 1937 and 1940, before Vauxhall's Luton factory switched over to making tanks. It reappeared briefly in 1946 but disappeared forever the following year. Only 42,245 were produced.





The other indoor one is an Austin FX3, built between 1948 and 1948. It had no passenger door, and had a small covered wooden box used to hold tools. Most of them were used as London Taxi's but a few were used around the country.





Th outdoor one is an Austin FL1 I think, and was made after the war, and built for 10 years between 1948 and 1958. As this one has its passenger door, and no For Hire sign, it could be a FL1, a limousine version with a bench seat.





Hope that helps, unless the information is very wrong. I asked my dad when i visited, and he quite good at old cars and that.​


----------



## Labb (Apr 14, 2010)

More rusty old cars. That os what I like.


----------

